# Cherokee Blizzard Plow



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

I have a 1999 Jeep Cherokee and I would like to put a plow on it. Would a Blizzard 6'8' light duty plow be sufficient? Or should I look into a Western, Meyer, Fisher, or Sno Way? I would just be doing a few drives so would a Snow Bear plow be okay? Can you back drag with a Snow Bear? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Blizzard 680LT is the best choice for a jeep.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

I was looking at a Snow Bear online yesterday. My main thing is, can you back drag with them? I like the price tag, and I won't need to angle it much.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

*I have a Snowbear...*

My 1994 Cherokee has a Snowbear TX75 on it. I haven't gotten to use it a lot this year as there hasn't been much of anything for snowfall but I did try back-dragging with it. It seems fine in 2" of wet snow. I was looking at all the light duty plows as well before buying the Snowbear. In the end, at this point I'm glad I didn't spend the extra money on a hydraulic rig because I have only used it 3 times and winter is half over!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Is this your first year w/ the Snow Bear? Do you think it could back drag a 2 foot drift from a door?


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Lawn Enforcer;345609 said:


> I have a 1999 Jeep Cherokee and I would like to put a plow on it. Would a Blizzard 6'8' light duty plow be sufficient? Or should I look into a Western, Meyer, Fisher, or Sno Way? I would just be doing a few drives so would a Snow Bear plow be okay? Can you back drag with a Snow Bear? Any help is appreciated.


I bought a Sno-Way ST90 through plowsunlimited.com for my 00 Cherokee Sport. It was dropped shipped from the SnoWay factory to a local hardware store (Shipping was $100 less to the HW store than to my house). The ST90 has down pressure and does a great job of back dragging. It was also a benefit in scrapping up the icy slush we had the other day here. This is the first year with my SnoWay/Jeep, but so far I like it (them) a LOT more than the FS GMC pickup truck and Diamond plow I had. (Much better traction and is much, much easier to manuver around in driveway conditions.)

Check here for a 01 Cherokee with a MT80 mounted to the front http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=35095&page=3 at the bottom of the page. This tread is what got me convinced to go with the SnoWay.

The ST is shorter than the MT series, but I wanted the 90 inch width over the 80 inch of the MT because I have a very tight radius turn and the extra width blade helps keep my tires out of the ditch. 

Go up above to the Sno-Way section and inquire with Tom O'Brien (aka toby4492) about SnoWay and if the ST/MT are still on closeout sale through plowsunlimited.

HTH,

Fran


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, but I still want more info on a Snow Bear.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Anybody else out there who uses a Snow Bear or a Snow Way? I also was looking at Curtis 7' HOME-PRO 3000 Series package, how much would that cost me?


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Lawn Enforcer;345838 said:


> Is this your first year w/ the Snow Bear? Do you think it could back drag a 2 foot drift from a door?


Yep...first year. I don't think a 2 ft drift would be out of the question, I don't think you would get it all in one pull though. There simply is not enough weight there. If you are willing to make more than one pass it would "most likely" work. Remember, this is my first year with it and I don't have the experience to tell you anything for sure! If you do a search at the top for snowbear you will find lots of posts regarding the plows. It is quite interesting to see the contrast in what the owners say about them versus what those who have never owned one say about them. Personally I think it is a fine set up for home use. I used mine last week, we got about 2-3 inches of wet snow. It took me about the same amount of time to plow the driveway, get out shovel the front and side walk of the house and clear both stoops as it took the guy across the street to shovel the last third of his driveway. I personally would have loved to get a light duty plow like a snoway, homesteader, or the like with power angle. But for me the price was the dictating factor and so far I am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Is this going to be for personal or commercial/small business use? One other thing to think about, I don't know if a Cherokee will pull a 2 ft drift with any plow on it. I think you will be removing the top half first then the bottom, or plowing more often to keep up.

You can see my conversations with folks prior to my purchase here:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=39511


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

I would only do my drive and maybe 2 others, but that is it.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Lawn Enforcer;346635 said:


> I would only do my drive and maybe 2 others, but that is it.


I'm thinking that you could get away with a snowbear. It all depends how much money you are willing to spend. I like my little snowbear tx75 but if I had the money I would also love a cutis, fisher, snoway, boss, etc. But I feel that I definitely got a great deal on my sb and it didn't break the bank. Besides that, with the lack of snow I'm really glad I didn't take everyone's advice and buy a full feature plow with intentions of plowing for money, so far I have only used the plow twice in the last two months since I got it! If you do go with a Snowbear, shop around. There are plenty of retailers on the internet that will beat advertised prices. I bought mine for 10% less than the lowest price I could find advertised.


----------



## jeepplow (Sep 23, 2003)

I have a snowbear on my Wrangler. I have done some backdragging of about 1 foot or so. It worked well enough for me. As stated, it will require a couple passes and you will not be able to scrape any ice effectively. You may have to do some minor shoveling to clean up.

Overall, I am very happy with the sb. I have had it for about 4 years now, so I can claim to have used it in a few decent Michigan snow events. I sold an F350 w/Western 7.5 and replaced it with the sb on the Wrangler which was a better setup for my stone drive.

I would definitely recommend the sb as a personal plow for limited use. For $1000 ($1150 today at Lowes), it has paid for itself.

Let me know if you have any other questions that I can answer.


----------

